# 4-18-09 Ft. Mcree



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Went out to Ft. Mcree today. The day started out windy and cloudy but it got nice once the sun broke through. The water was really muddy and churned up. We managed to catch a nice mess of fish including 2 sheepshead, 1 nice red and a bunch of silver and black mullet. We were using live sand fleas for bait which we caught around the jetties. We caught one of the sheepshead while blind casting a mullet net. There were no signs of any pompano. I think the water may have been too muddy.I also added a photo of an osprey that was fishing with us for a good portion of the afternoon.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

enter after every pic makes everything easier to read and see


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah i realized that right after posting...fixed


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice!!!!. Pictures and all. So... im thinking the mullet is thick out by the pass...Can't get any better than that. Thank you for the report. Dod yu happen to see any small baits swimming around?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

there were a lot of tiny bait fish in the water...not sure if they were elwi (i'm sure that's spelled wrong) but we did catch some small pin fish that we also used for bait


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

nice fish and good mess of mullet.


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

Good eatin' mess of fish there! As far as I know, that bait fish is spelled "LY". I could be wrong though! Nice catch!!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice catch. My work over looks the fort. Have not been in a couple years, will have to find someone with a boat and go soon.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone told me they are "alewives"? Look like menhaden or pogies to me...


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, that's where "L-Y" comes from. It's a mispronunciation of a misidentification.


----------



## FLABOI (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome pics what kind of camera is that??


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for the report!!


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks! I shoot with a Nikon D200


----------



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

What's up man!

Nice pic.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jeepnsurf (4/18/2009)*there were a lot of tiny bait fish in the water...not sure if they were elwi (i'm sure that's spelled wrong) but we did catch some small pin fish that we also used for bait


ALEWIFE

The *alewife* (_*Alosa pseudoharengus*_) is a species of herring. There are anadromous and landlocked forms. The landlocked form is also called a *sawbelly* or mooneye (although this latter name is more commonly applied to _Hiodon_ spp.). The front of the body is deep and larger than other fish found in the same waters, and its common name is said to come from comparison with a corpulent female tavernkeeper ("ale-wife").<SUP id=cite_ref-0 class=reference>[1]</SUP> In Atlantic Canada it is known as the *gaspereau*. More locally, in southwestern Nova Scotia it is called a *kiack* (or *kyack*).<SUP id=cite_ref-1 class=reference>[2]</SUP> In the Southeast US, when sold and used as bait, the fish is often referred to as "LY". This fish has, in the past, been used as a baitfish for the lobster fishing industry. It is also used for human consumption, usually smoked. It is caught (during its migration up stream) using large dip nets to scoop the fish out of shallow, constricted areas on its migratory streams and rivers. It is one of the "typical" North American shads of the subgenus _Pomolobus_


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice mess of fish!! and very nice pics!


----------

